# What to use to clean an empty tank



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

So now that my bearded dragon has moved to a great home in Indiana I have my 75g open again. Its not too dirty but Id like to disinfect the whole thing.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

What I use on a tank that is empty is vinegar and water. Scrub the heck out of it, rinse well and let it dry out completely. Of course, this is a tank that held fish prior. I'd assume the same cleaning routine could be used for a tank that once housed a herp? Someone else with more info will have to confirm.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*reptiles*

presuming you have a glass aquarium a bleach solution or rubbing alcohol should sufice then rinse out ...you should be fine...a razor blade will take off the hard water deposites ....


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

if you're worried about disease, use a diluted bleach and water solution but rinse it a lot after that. if possible let it sit for a few days to dry out and then i'd rinse it with conditioned water to be sure no chlorine remains before you set it up again. 

i tend to be overly cautious when it comes to cleaning a used tank.


----------



## underh2o (Nov 8, 2010)

*Aquariums salt works well!!!!*


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

I got the time for whatever, the only place ive found that has demasoni only has 9 left and they were on sale for only* 4.50* but im not gonna rush into anything to save a few bucks.

Since I dont feel like lugging a 75 gallon tank around again im thinkin alcohol sounds best, just for the sake of not killing myself with the bleach scent in the basement.

What about bleaching the rocks? that would be easy enough to take outside.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

never bleach rocks, they will soak it up and then ull never know when its clean.

Rubbing alcohol is great for disinfecting because it will evaporate later and not leave chemicals in your tank


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

+1 on the no bleach rule with rocks and gravel.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Alcohol on the rocks then?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Alcohol on the rocks then?


Sounds like cocktail time 

Sorry couldn't resist. I'll let someone else chime in with that since I've never done it myself.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

put the rock on the ground and pour boiling water over them, then drip vinegar on them to test for calcium and if it doesnt fizz, pour more boiling water on it, turn it over, boil the other side, then you should be good to go.

Do NOT boil the rock in a pot, if it has a pocket inside it could explode.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey dont tempt me, tryin to save that money for this. Gonna have to go get some four lokos before they get banned here too.

But on topic, alcohol wont have any adverse effects on the silicone will it, i know i doubt it cause people wouldnt suggest it if it would but i dunno.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

SinCrisis said:


> put the rock on the ground and pour boiling water over them, then drip vinegar on them to test for calcium and if it doesnt fizz, pour more boiling water on it, turn it over, boil the other side, then you should be good to go.
> 
> Do NOT boil the rock in a pot, if it has a pocket inside it could explode.


Since i have all in the tub, could i just pour it on them all at once?


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

When I clean my rocks i pour ~1 gallon of boiling water over each piece slowly for the larger pieces. For smaller rocks like rinsing old gravel, i run the rocks under the hottest water my sink in a bucket will give me and i swish it around with a stick (i use the handle of a net).


----------



## RCinAL (Nov 14, 2010)

I've never cleaned a tank with anything but tap water, a rough sponge, and elbow grease.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

The above works fine for most tanks. If you live in a hard water area vinegar is your best friend. If you are setting up a tank for hatching fish eggs its important to sanitize it with bleach first.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

RCinAL said:


> I've never cleaned a tank with anything but tap water, a rough sponge, and elbow grease.


This would be fine if your tap water is very good. However, its a lot safer to use boiling water to kill unwanted bacteria and organisms.


----------



## RCinAL (Nov 14, 2010)

Mikaila31 said:


> The above works fine for most tanks. If you live in a hard water area vinegar is your best friend. If you are setting up a tank for hatching fish eggs its important to sanitize it with bleach first.





SinCrisis said:


> This would be fine if your tap water is very good. However, its a lot safer to use boiling water to kill unwanted bacteria and organisms.


Thanks. I always wondered if there was a better way. Our water is very good - and VERY hard. I was just afraid to add anything that might possibly harm my fish and chose to go the difficult, safe route. Been doing this for decades and just now discovered this forum. Enjoying all the excellent advice too!


----------

